# Modded Black Widow



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dear all, 
I am new to catties and have started with the simple Barnett black widow. I'm interested in modding it. I've thought of painting it green or black, removing grips and adding para cord, changing the leather pouch to a someone what smaller one and changing the bands to Thera red bands.

Are the bands I've chosen correct for 44. lead ammunition?


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Edit* 
Are the bands correct for the ammo I will be using?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If you mean thera red tubes , they will work for .44 lead. You can also attach flat bands such as thera gold. The flats will be easier to pull and will shoot faster.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

treefork said:


> If you mean thera red tubes , they will work for .44 lead. You can also attach flat bands such as thera gold. The flats will be easier to pull and will shoot faster.


However, If you're new to shooting, and dont want to spend as much, or not put as much effort in, tubes will last longer and be more durable, You could also remove the bottom (i assume they are hollow, if not drill a hole) and then insert a magnet, Re-attach the bottom with a hinge or such and store ammo inside the handle.


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks that sounds like a Great idea, any additional ideas?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ya. Make sure you have FUN!


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Haha! Can assure you I will


----------

